# Ultrasound guidance for vascular access



## mhaney (Jul 12, 2017)

Hi, quick question. I would just like to confirm that to bill 76937 we must capture images as part of chart documentation, am i correct in that? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 31, 2017)

mhaney said:


> Hi, quick question. I would just like to confirm that to bill 76937 we must capture images as part of chart documentation, am i correct in that? Thanks for your help.



Yes, an imaged must be captured. That is the third part in the description of 76937.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## mhaney (Aug 7, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## kerie (Aug 22, 2017)

Jim Pawloski said:


> Yes, an imaged must be captured. That is the third part in the description of 76937.
> HTH,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



Jim... I have not billed Vascular Studies in a bit.... Can you tell me if a 37238 can be billed with a 36005 and a 76937?  the Us was used to visualize the rt femoral vein, and the physician stented the rt external iliac vein, .... I was thinking the 36005 would be included in the 37238? Please advise


----------

